# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Cavern Map

## Caraldur

Hi everyone,

   I'm currently working on a map for my Kingmaker game and I want to add some stalagmites but I'm having problem getting them to look right.  Can anyone give me any points on how to make a good stalagmite?  Also any pointers to help improve my map would be appreciated as well.  

Thanks,
-Car

----------


## Jacktannery

Very nice map Caraldur. It reminds me very much of Green Pilgrim's maps also in this section of the forums. I really like the colours, the simplicity of it and the water.

I have always found stalagmites very difficult to do on an overhead map. Personally I would advise not drawing them at all, and if you want to show a difficult-terrain area use little rocks instead.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

I agree with Jack, they're very hard. And unless you're doing a cut-away view, or side view - skip stalagmites and stalactites.

----------


## Caraldur

Thanks, guys.  Any suggestions on how to make some good rubble?  Should I just use a rubble texture?

-Car

----------


## Bogie

Here are some rubble textures I use ( not my own art, posted on Dundjinni by others )

----------


## Simon Crowley

I just use a picture of loose rocks and use a splatter brush in Gimp.

Here's an example of one of my maps:

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3772/9...555517e5_o.jpg

----------


## Caraldur

Here is the latest version of my cavern map.  Any advice to improve the map would be appreciated.

-Car

----------

